# Transcend aXeRam Thread!



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

This thread is dedicated to those wonderful sticks of RAM known as aXeRam.  Timings, frequecies, voltages, motherboard compatability, chip type, etc. can all be posted and found here.

My settings: (so far)
Transcend aXeRam DDR2 1200 2x1gb
1000mhz 4 4-4-12 2.0V
1274mhz 5 5-5-15 2.2V

Best set of RAM that I've ever owned without a doubt.  They work very well with Asus Maximus boards.  Next I want to get into the other timings and get some more speed out of them.  Show your support!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 17, 2008)

Just so Im sure ....did you purchase 1200MHz sticks or lesser and are OCing to 1200+?


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 17, 2008)

I like mine, but I'm considering selling my 4gb of DDR2-800 in favor of Crucial Ballistix Tracers...


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the 1200 sticks.  1274 is the highest I've taken them so far.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 17, 2008)

Those are some very impressive results...is that the new D9 modules I was reading about that can hit higher clocks with low volts? It sure appears to be so!

They appear to be pretty amazing for their price!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 17, 2008)

Hit 1280 with mine and thats 2 sets of them  at v2.22.  but getting rid of mine due to speed is not as important than space so opting for 8GIG.  Other wise they are dam good.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 17, 2008)

At work now, will post when I get home.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Those are some very impressive results...is that the new D9 modules I was reading about that can hit higher clocks with low volts? It sure appears to be so!
> 
> They appear to be pretty amazing for their price!



Indeed!  The only sticks you have to look out for are the 800mhz versions.  Sometimes you get the new D9's sometimes you get something else.  Transcend has contracts with mulitple chip makers.


----------



## technicks (Mar 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have the 1200 sticks.  1274 is the highest I've taken them so far.



That is a very sad overclock. JK Imo it takes away the fun of overclocking when you buy something so close to it's limit.
Don't get me wrong. I would like to have them myself but not for ocing them.
I can get my 6400 Tracers to 1134 stable on 2.3v 5-5-5-15. That is what i like.
I only would get them i f they could reach 1300 Mhz easy.


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2008)

technicks said:


> That is a very sad overclock. JK Imo it takes away the fun of overclocking when you buy something so close to it's limit.
> Don't get me wrong. I would like to have them myself but not for ocing them.
> I can get my 6400 Tracers to 1134 stable on 2.3v 5-5-5-15. That is what i like.
> I only would get them i f they could reach 1300 Mhz easy.



1274mhz is kind of weak


----------



## technicks (Mar 17, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I like mine, but I'm considering selling my 4gb of DDR2-800 in favor of Crucial Ballistix Tracers...



I am looking at the 2x2 Gb Tracer kit. They


----------



## technicks (Mar 17, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 1274mhz is kind of weak



I said it is a minor oc. They are rated at 1200Mhz so the 74 extra isn't that big of a deal overclocking wise. It's a very high speed. Ok.

I have seen many people over here giving advice to others when it comes to hardware saying do not buy factory overclocked stuff because it is a waste of money.

The transcend 1200 ram is just a marketing hype. I have seen people with normal Ballistix 1066 ram reaching 1250 Mhz. And it is a lot cheaper. The big plus for the Transcend ram is that it can operate at such low voltage.

Sorry to Erocker for making it seem i want bash his ram.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 17, 2008)

1274 isnt weak considering they are hand picked for 1200 mhz oc and that he got it up 74 more megahertz is awesome. I myself was gonna purchase these, but after seeing I wanted 4GB of memory instead of 2gb; I went with the Wintec AmpX Pros. These had Micron D9s on them and I believe can oc wicked mad. However, Id like to follow this thread. If they ever get a 4gb kit going, Ill make the switch


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 17, 2008)

technicks said:


> That is a very sad overclock. JK Imo it takes away the fun of overclocking when you buy something so close to it's limit.
> Don't get me wrong. I would like to have them myself but not for ocing them.
> I can get my 6400 Tracers to 1134 stable on 2.3v 5-5-5-15. That is what i like.
> I only would get them i f they could reach 1300 Mhz easy.



Wile e had his at 1400


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

I just haven't taken them over 1274 yet.


----------



## technicks (Mar 17, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Wile e had his at 1400



No way.

I will eat my words.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey guys, im still trying to find the 4gb (2x2gb) version of the pc8500 AxeRam.

They also have D9's

Just need a damn place in europe to buy em from!!! argh....

edit: yeah i also had 2gb tracers 1066mhz, have taken them to 1400, and could run 4-4-4-7 @ 1200mhz


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> I just haven't taken them over 1274 yet.



what are you waiting for  i was j/k to


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 17, 2008)

technicks said:


> No way.
> 
> I will eat my words.



Although he had to rma a stick lol


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 18, 2008)

Heres my screenie guys. I just can't get them over 1150. Believe I'm chipset limited. Unless anybody has any ideas for me.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 18, 2008)

Can't... make.... out.... screenie....
Could you post your Multi, FSB & divider?

Or maybe they just suck! Heck, I such a good guy I'll buy those pieces of junk off ya!


----------



## panchoman (Mar 18, 2008)

damn. you have to make all of us axe-less guys jealous huh?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 18, 2008)

ntdouglas,

You could (for the sake of testing the ram) drop you multi to 5 and run the ram 1:1 @ 600.
This would get you 3GHz on the quad and 1200 on the mem.

But I agree, you board may be the limiting factor here.

Offer still stands to purchase...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 18, 2008)

I would think that Asus would be a decent ocer. And default settings should put it at 1200 I thought or am I wrong here?


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Can't... make.... out.... screenie....
> Could you post your Multi, FSB & divider?
> 
> Or maybe they just suck! Heck, I such a good guy I'll buy those pieces of junk off ya!



Are you serious or messing around, I can see everything. Ya, I'll sell them to you...... $200 usd....I'll even pay for shipping.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 18, 2008)

O.K. fellers, I would like a pair of these but I'm not in such a big hurry as to take the "corn-holing" you guys are offering.

I'll leave everyone alone now...

BTW ntdouglas, I wasn't kidding about not being able to read the screenshot. I'm currently at work and forced to view through some low-res monitors.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 18, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I would think that Asus would be a decent ocer. And default settings should put it at 1200 I thought or am I wrong here?



Oh ya, Asus are excellent oc boards for sure. But I'm thinking its the 965 chipset can't run ram much faster. No they don't default to 1200 they boot at 800 then you overclock. At first boot I went into bios changed vdimm and set divider to dram speed 889 which is a 3.34 divider and overclocked from there.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> O.K. fellers, I would like a pair of these but I'm not in such a big hurry as to take the "corn-holing" you guys are offering.
> 
> I'll leave everyone alone now...
> 
> BTW ntdouglas, I wasn't kidding about not being able to read the screenshot. I'm currently at work and forced to view through some low-res monitors.



lol thought so. My offer still stands...........


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> ntdouglas,
> 
> You could (for the sake of testing the ram) drop you multi to 5 and run the ram 1:1 @ 600.
> This would get you 3GHz on the quad and 1200 on the mem.
> ...




I'm not quite sure what you mean. To run 1:1 I'd need a fsb of 600 right. What multi are you talking about?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 18, 2008)

Whoops! Yeah, 600 FSB would be awsome, huh! *kicking his own dumb ass*

Don't mind me, I'm preoccupied at work and just wanting to pick up this kit to put in my new board. I'll be visiting the Transcend website. 

Ignore me.


(Shouldn't be hard, if you haven't already...)


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Whoops! Yeah, 600 FSB would be awsome, huh! *kicking his own dumb ass*
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm preoccupied at work and just wanting to pick up this kit to put in my new board. I'll be visiting the Transcend website.
> 
> ...



How could we ignore you Spankenstein?  First off, your name is from a gay porno, and secondly, you're like a father to some of us


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, you're good! Two jabs in one sentence!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 18, 2008)

Ahh, yeah didnt think about that. I was hoping youd see some nice results, and you have. Maybe some more tweaking will allow it. I forgot they are hand picked dimms guaranteed to go to 1200 depending on situations.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

You better torture this ram and see what you can get out of it.  If I can find some for a better deal, I might deal with 2Gbs of this instead of 4Gbs of Corsair Dominators.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> How could we ignore you Spankenstein?  First off, your name is from a gay porno, and secondly, you're like a father to some of us






lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2008)

technicks said:


> No way.
> 
> I will eat my words.



On 2.34V







I've run as high as 1290 on stock volts and timings. I had to rma the first set tho. One stick died. Currently running the second set at 1200MHz 2.15V 5-5-5-15. Haven't really tried clocking them quite yet.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> How could we ignore you Spankenstein?  First off, your name is from a gay porno, and secondly, you're like a father to some of us





Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Man, you're good! Two jabs in one sentence!



LMFAO!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 18, 2008)

Wile E


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2008)

And we wonder why we call him the killer of all hardware! lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> And we wonder why we call him the killer of all hardware! lol


I never wondered, and neither did my hardware. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2008)

Like I've said again and again, your the person to talk to... if it can be done, you've tried to do it


----------



## X800 (Mar 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Hey guys, im still trying to find the 4gb (2x2gb) version of the pc8500 AxeRam.
> 
> They also have D9's
> 
> ...



Mandelore here in this shop they have axe ram and i know becuse i odered from here and should get them this week. http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/index.php


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

I ordered the 4gb pc8500 AxeRam kit


----------



## technicks (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats.
Next week i will buy a pair of 4gb Tracers on Ebay. Then i have 6Gb and will give Vista 64 a shot.


----------



## X800 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice .Lets see how far they can go


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

Ill write up a review comparing these to my current 4gb kit and will report on how hard I can overclock them


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2008)

Now this is hunting me! I want to go 4gbs...I'm sick of waiting for the transend Axe's to come out... Its all most making me want to go with a new kit all together, and see if I can be Wile E JR.. lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 18, 2008)

is there any reason why i should not hit the buy button for this ram right now?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16820208336

they are micron d9's right?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 18, 2008)

Only thing holding me back is the fact that they have the 1200+ version.

I say: "Go for it!"


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 18, 2008)

ill just oc it to that.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm probably asking a rhetorical question here, but I need to upgrade my sticks end of the month.

The 2 options I'm currently looking at are :

http://www.sybaritic.co.za/store/product_info.php?cPath=30_363&products_id=14276

http://www.sybaritic.co.za/store/product_info.php?cPath=30_363&products_id=14659

I was thinking of going for option 1, based on past experience with Corsair, and they do look to have the better heatsinks.

Now you guys have me wondering again.

An d pls don't give me Newegg links, as they don't ship here.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> I'm probably asking a rhetorical question here, but I need to upgrade my sticks end of the month.
> 
> The 2 options I'm currently looking at are :
> 
> ...


I'd get the Transcend. You're more likely to get D9s with them. Corsair has been using lesser ICs in some of their kits, even ones that were previously confirmed D9, are now not, even tho the kits will have the same part number.

And the heatsinks make little difference, if any.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 19, 2008)

yup the transcend are confirmed D9's:

check the ram list ic page http://ramlist.ath.cx/ddr2/

PC2-8500 aXeRam TX1066QLJ-2GK 5.0-5-5-15 @ 2.1V Micron D9GMH (B6-3)

PC2-9600 aXeRam TX1200QLJ-2GK 5.0-5-5-15 @ 2.2V Micron D9GMH (B6-3)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 19, 2008)

How can one tell if they are D9's?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How can one tell if they are D9's?



Take off the heatspreaders and read the IC's.....Voids warranty also , I must say that!

Its the only certain way. I had some OCZ's that were reviewed as D9's , but when I pulled the spreaders i was greeted with a Qumonda IC, not Micron!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats the worst part of things. At times it takes you to void the warr. in order to find out that you got "the different stuff" then you saw in the reviews. I guess you have to do what you have to do?


----------



## X800 (Mar 20, 2008)

Got my axe memory today 
So all i need is the cpu


----------



## mandelore (Mar 20, 2008)

X800 said:


> Got my axe memory today
> So all i need is the cpu



nice1, just got an email from that shop in germany saying my ram is on the way. cant wait for them to arrive 

then its review ahoy! already got my comparison data from these Evo-One stix.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 20, 2008)

what voltage is stated on your ram modules?

also (cmon, rip off yer heatspreaders for us to see what chips they are  j/k )


----------



## X800 (Mar 20, 2008)

mandelore said:


> what voltage is stated on your ram modules?
> 
> also (cmon, rip off yer heatspreaders for us to see what chips they are  j/k )



Would´t it kill the warranty if i take the heatspreders off ?
I dont want kill them before id have go with them.
I did go for an intel q9450  even if people say that they are not so god.
If hits 3600mhz im happy.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, it would void your warranty.  I would test them extensively before you did that.  Or find a way to take off the heatspreader so they wouldn't know that you did...


----------



## technicks (Mar 20, 2008)

X800 said:


> Would´t it kill the warranty if i take the heatspreders off ?
> I dont want kill them before id have go with them.
> I did go for an intel q9450  even if people say that they are not so god.
> If hits 3600mhz im happy.



He said just kidding. And why would this void warranty?
If you remove them properly then there is no way they can tell.
Or it must have a sticker on it that rips when removing.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

I know Mandelore said jk, but X800 wanted to know.

My Geils don't have a sticker...well they do, just not anywhere that would rip off if I removed the HS's.  I know of some that do, though.  OCZ's usually do, covering the clips.  I might pop mine off my Geil Esoteria.

I've opened my PSU multiple times, I just removed the sticker carefully.  Alcohol and goo-gone are your friend   Same with Articlean.  That actually works better, just don't dissolve the sticker.


----------



## X800 (Mar 20, 2008)

There is no sticker.But the heatspreaders seem to quite tricky to take of not like hyperx memory that have clips just to pop of.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like the center metal piece acts as the clip.

Good luck if you end up going for it!


----------



## technicks (Mar 20, 2008)

X800 said:


> There is no sticker.But the heatspreaders seem to quite tricky to take of not like hyperx memory thet have clips just to pop of.



Just leave it on.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

They're supposed to be confirmed D9s, but if I were you, I'd still take them off.  I didn't even boot my new laptop until I took it apart 

Surprised I haven't popped the heatspreaders on my RAM yet.


----------



## technicks (Mar 20, 2008)

I really couldn't care less. Because you will know if they are good when you try them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

Hehe true.  But I'm a tinkerer.


----------



## infrared (Mar 20, 2008)

Well get some, and tinker with it yourself


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

Then buy some for me   Or buy some of my stuff.  I'm broke now


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 23, 2008)

None of that business is required.

Just go by the letter to the right of the barcode.

N = Micron 
M = ProMoS
Y = Nanya
P = Powerchips
E = Elpida


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> None of that business is required.
> 
> Just go by the letter to the right of the barcode.
> 
> ...



One set of my aXeRAM are micron.  Yet I cant get them to OC for shit.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Spankenstein. This thread reminds me to post the pictures I took of all my new pc parts (Check system specs) Ive yet to oc anything but man Im loving the difference


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> None of that business is required.
> 
> Just go by the letter to the right of the barcode.
> 
> ...



I guess my 4x1GB modules are all Micron by that.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2008)

all so took a pic of the chip and reads D9GMH. Adding pic in a min


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 24, 2008)

If you haven't, could you add a pic of the letter after the barcode-for the correlation?

Thanks!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2008)

I could do them all 4GB in one pic but lil ones around so. BUT maybe this is good enough lol.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 24, 2008)

Piccys not working...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2008)

Umm working for me.
http://img.techpowerup.org/080324/D9%5C's002782.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/080324/D9%5C's001.png


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> None of that business is required.
> 
> Just go by the letter to the right of the barcode.
> 
> ...



Is this only for Transcend?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 24, 2008)

As far as I know. 

I have no such markings on my Mushkin XP2-6400 and I HAVE popped the spreaders on these, D9GMH all the way...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, thanks.

I wish all manufacturers did it


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 24, 2008)

Aw, what fun what that be?!?

Then we would have no use for lively discussion thread like this!!

Huzzah for mystery!!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 24, 2008)

Haha, that's true.  It's more fun to find little barely-known secrets like pencil mods and coded memory chips than to be in total mystery, though.  If manufacturers would at least not switch ICs on you...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with you there. There should be some wat to deterime if the changed chips.

I believe <Mushkin is at least decent enough to change the model number...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 29, 2008)

Newegg have it back it stock for those after some.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 30, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Newegg have it back it stock for those after some.






Here it is.




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208343&Tpk=transcend+axeram:rockout:


----------



## AsRock (Mar 30, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops yeah lol....  and there cheaper now too.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 30, 2008)

Order placed.

Gigabyte X38 board being RMA'd, hopefully being replaced w/ and X48!


----------



## Nickel020 (Mar 31, 2008)

Do your aXeRAM 1200s also run very hot at 2.2V (Everest)? I can't get it stable at 1200 on my Gigabyte P35 DQ6 without active cooling (timings/voltage/divider are set properly). The heatspreader easily reaches around 60°, I can't even touch it for a second.
The lack of airflow due to my watercooling may be a factor here, but the case is open, and my Crucial Ballistix w/ D9GMH never got this hot, nor did the Crucial Value w/ D9GKX.

So can anybody run these in a low airflow case at 1200, 5-5-5-16 & 2.2V?

Thanks guys!


----------



## DOM (Mar 31, 2008)

Nickel020 said:


> Do your aXeRAM 1200s also run very hot at 2.2V (Everest)? I can't get it stable at 1200 on my Gigabyte P35 DQ6 without active cooling (timings/voltage/divider are set properly). The heatspreader easily reaches around 60°, I can't even touch it for a second.
> The lack of airflow due to my watercooling may be a factor here, but the case is open, and my Crucial Ballistix w/ D9GMH never got this hot, nor did the Crucial Value w/ D9GKX.
> 
> So can anybody run these in a low airflow case at 1200, 5-5-5-16 & 2.2V?
> ...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16835704001,N82E16835202003


----------



## Nickel020 (Mar 31, 2008)

Problem is, these things won't fit on a Gigabyte board, becasue the RAM is so close to the video card (the OCZ wouldn't fit anyway due to the high heatspreaders).

I got the OCZ cooler here actually. I put the RAMs in my X38 DQ6 that I got here for testing and laid the OCZ on top of the heatspreaders (not using the mounting accesoires, but that's not a permanent solution ). Runs fine now, but I'm kind of disappointed that the RAM won't run at stock speeds without additional cooling. My Supertalent PC800 D9GMHs do 4-4-4-10 at 500 MHz at 2,3V in the same case without additional cooling...

What I'm interested in is whether other peoples RAM runs this hot as well, or if I just received a bad kit.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 31, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16835704001,N82E16835202003



best using rubber pads with the CORSAIR  one so it's less loose.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 31, 2008)

AsRock said:


> best using rubber pads with the CORSAIR  one so it's less loose.



I tighten my screws on my Corsair completely b4 installing it , then I flex the ends out aroung the clips and gently release it ...never moved on me once, horizontal or vertical install.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2008)

Nickel020 said:


> Problem is, these things won't fit on a Gigabyte board, becasue the RAM is so close to the video card (the OCZ wouldn't fit anyway due to the high heatspreaders).
> 
> I got the OCZ cooler here actually. I put the RAMs in my X38 DQ6 that I got here for testing and laid the OCZ on top of the heatspreaders (not using the mounting accesoires, but that's not a permanent solution ). Runs fine now, but I'm kind of disappointed that the RAM won't run at stock speeds without additional cooling. My Supertalent PC800 D9GMHs do 4-4-4-10 at 500 MHz at 2,3V in the same case without additional cooling...
> 
> What I'm interested in is whether other peoples RAM runs this hot as well, or if I just received a bad kit.


Mine don't get near that warm. My Ballistix 800 run much warmer at these voltages. Also check to see if your board overvolts. My Maximus overvolts by a good .1V. I actually run these sticks at 2.1 in the BIOS.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 31, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I tighten my screws on my Corsair completely b4 installing it , then I flex the ends out aroung the clips and gently release it ...never moved on me once, horizontal or vertical install.




i tried that and the metal started to bent making it looser.


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

I just picked up some Transcend "Jetram" 2gb DDR2800 for like $35 bucks to go into my Asus 790fx board plus some other goodies to get a game server up and running.  I'm interested to see what this "Jetram" is exactly...


----------



## dolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Nickel020 said:


> Do your aXeRAM 1200s also run very hot at 2.2V (Everest)? I can't get it stable at 1200 on my Gigabyte P35 DQ6 without active cooling (timings/voltage/divider are set properly). The heatspreader easily reaches around 60°, I can't even touch it for a second.
> The lack of airflow due to my watercooling may be a factor here, but the case is open, and my Crucial Ballistix w/ D9GMH never got this hot, nor did the Crucial Value w/ D9GKX.
> 
> So can anybody run these in a low airflow case at 1200, 5-5-5-16 & 2.2V?
> ...



My memory runs at 2.2V 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 (2 kits AxeRam) and the temp. is app. 40-45C. But the airflow in my case is good - 2x120mm and 2x140mm.


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

dolf said:


> My memory runs at 2.2V 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 (2 kits AxeRam) and the temp. is app. 40-45C. But the airflow in my case is good - 2x120mm and 2x140mm.



Same here, but with just two sticks and I'm just below 40c.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 2, 2008)

dolf said:


> My memory runs at 2.2V 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 (2 kits AxeRam) and the temp. is app. 40-45C. But the airflow in my case is good - 2x120mm and 2x140mm.



Not saying some one should try it but when i took the sinks of mine which i must say was really easy if they would be much cooler with some MX-2 lol..  But of course not worth trying as the warranty would be void.

Maybe buying other ram cooler for them and using some paper of 2 sided sticky take to protect the heatsinks then you would not void the warranty lol.


----------



## Nickel020 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

I measured the heatspreader temp on the X38 DQ6 (open testbed, ~23C room temperature, pretty much no airflow) and it's around 50C in Prime blend test. I'm getting some OCZ FLexXLC 1200 in the next few days, will be interesting to see if that runs cooler (without water). If the OCZ also runs relatively hot I'll keep the aXeRAM and sell the OCZ again.

And grats on getting 4x1GB running at 1200 dolf, that's pretty impressive!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2008)

Nickel020 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I measured the heatspreader temp on the X38 DQ6 (open testbed, ~23C room temperature, pretty much no airflow) and it's around 50C in Prime blend test. I'm getting some OCZ FLexXLC 1200 in the next few days, will be interesting to see if that runs cooler (without water). If the OCZ also runs relatively hot I'll keep the aXeRAM and sell the OCZ again.
> 
> And grats on getting 4x1GB running at 1200 dolf, that's pretty impressive!



The better solution to buying new ram in hopes of it running cooler, would be just to put a better fan blowing on them. I use an Antec Spot cool, and mine are cool to the touch at all times.


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 6, 2008)

I've just slotted in 2 sticks of 1g 1066 axeram.

Unfortunately, I'll have to wait a few days till I have time to start working on o/c them.

Umm, I seem to have missed any pertinent post, so what is the voltage sweetspot on these sticks?

Oh, as there is a N after the barcode, I'm assuming they're D9's.


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

"N's" are the magic letter!  With good cooling they should do just as well as the 1200's  That's 5 5-5-15 at 1200mhz 2.2volts.


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds promising.

Now I just have to see if the rest of the system can keep up.


----------



## ps3divx.com (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope someone can help me. I bought two 1GB sticks of AxeRAM 4 months ago. After upgrading to a 64-bit OS (osx86) I today bought two more sticks of the same. Now when I boot the OS crashes within 10 seconds. Tried this with XP too (though that can't really do much with 4GB, or with 4 cores, I wonder what it will do?).

I looked and all 4 sticks are N = Micron. Though of course they have different bar codes, since they were manufactured at least 4 months apart. I did keep the pairs together. On my board, a GA-P35-DS3P, I have to say the DIMMs are pretty close together when you get all 4 in there, which most people don't have. Do you think they're overheating, or should I just not mix'n'match different batches of AxeRAM? I'll try to get some more airflow on them. Though really they are so close together, with their fat heatspreaders on them, one wonders how much air can flow through. Would removing the heat spreaders work, or would that just void my warranty? They are running at 1066 and I believe still set at the default 5-7-7-24. Voltage is set to auto. I wonder if I need more voltage into GMCH so it can power all 4 sticks... or less so they generate less heat. Would really appreciate any suggestions.

Put a fan on 'em and that got me 25 seconds into the boot before I got a page fault BSOD. Also asking Transcend tech support. Probably for OC 4 sticks is rare. But I can't even get them to work at stock!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 7, 2008)

You should switch to Manual voltage control and set to 2.2 at least. 
And you most certainly need to up the MCH voltages, 4 stick puts a much greater strain on the NB. Your problems wil dissapear if you do those two things.


----------



## ps3divx.com (Apr 7, 2008)

I upped the MCH by .35. I upped the DDR by .25. GA-P35-DS3P does not show absolute voltages. Can I trust Everest? It notes that even after that .35 my DIMMs are only getting 2.05V. It does seem more stable now. Memtest88 is next, or what do you suggest? 

You could say I had more of a voltage problem than a heat problem. Though since power and heat go up exponentially with voltage, I don't want to go overboard. No idea what the MCH resulting voltage is now, just know that I bumped it. Anyway that heat is over on the side in the NB.

I know the new sticks are rated 5-5-5-15 on the box. IIRC the sticks from 4 months ago were much slower. Is this possible? WAIT! I looked in the SPD tab on CPU-Z. All these sticks are TX1066QLJ-2GK. First set is from 36/07 second from 10/08. And they have the same timings table. That eliminates several of my conspiracy theories. Maybe I should go for the EPP timings now 5-6-6-15 2T 2.1V now.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm always skeptical about sofware monitoring of voltages. If you have the means get a cheap Digital Multimeter (DMM) and do a Google search for your boards vDimm measure point.

A quick search seems to agree on 1.25V is defualt MCH. So if you added .35 you would be at ~1.6, a little high unless you have some active cooling on the chipset. 1.4 would be about tops for most on stock heatsink. See if that voltage is still stable.

My old 975XBX would be more prone to fail with TOO much volts to the NB (most likely because of the increased heat load). I would think about more volts to the RAM, just check that it isn't getting too warm OR put a fan on them.
You should be good...


----------



## ps3divx.com (Apr 7, 2008)

I did get the DDR voltage up to 2.1. Actually this went according to plan... I just didn't know the plan. (i.e. look at the 4 SPD profiles in cpu-z, and of course you have to add 0.3 to go from 1.8 to get to the EPP settings which require 2.1v) Also 5-6-6-15. MCH has an OK heatpipe on this mobo, but it is passive. I had backed it down to +0.30 and will back down some more. That said, currently, I can run OCCT for about 7 or 8 seconds and then it crashes. Tomorrow I'll get out the voltmeter. But what to change now? Go for 2.15 or 2.2 on the axeRAM? Did somebody say 2.2 fries the Micron chips? Is the OCCT load getting me back into heat issues, in which case more voltage could hurt as much as it helps. I'm gonna back off the NB to 1.4 and keep the DIMM at 2.1 and get out the multimeter. When I wake up in 10 hours that is.


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 7, 2008)

ps3divx.com said:


> I did get the DDR voltage up to 2.1. Actually this went according to plan... I just didn't know the plan. (i.e. look at the 4 SPD profiles in cpu-z, and of course you have to add 0.3 to go from 1.8 to get to the EPP settings which require 2.1v) Also 5-6-6-15. MCH has an OK heatpipe on this mobo, but it is passive. I had backed it down to +0.30 and will back down some more. That said, currently, I can run OCCT for about 7 or 8 seconds and then it crashes. Tomorrow I'll get out the voltmeter. But what to change now? Go for 2.15 or 2.2 on the axeRAM? Did somebody say 2.2 fries the Micron chips? Is the OCCT load getting me back into heat issues, in which case more voltage could hurt as much as it helps. I'm gonna back off the NB to 1.4 and keep the DIMM at 2.1 and get out the multimeter. When I wake up in 10 hours that is.



Try 2.15v on ram. Most likely your board is overvolting a little anyways. Have you tried memtesting them? Are they running hot, and if so what about a fan over them?


----------



## ps3divx.com (Apr 7, 2008)

Cleared nearly 2 hours of OCCT. Any other memory test suggestions? I found one called windiag.iso that I can burn onto a CD. Windows only sees 3.5GB; a standalone test can hit all 4GB. Everything is stock, except, DIMM +.3 = 2.1, MCH +1.5 = 1.4, and timings = 5-6-6-15. The DIMMs are hot but not enough to burn. I should arrange a more direct fan. The NB with the mobo silent pipe is only warm. CPU cores are 50 C. Not sure I coulda done it without your help... thanks again. I'm relieved to just get everything working with no OC, though actually the axeRAM is doing EPP settings.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry to dig out an older thread but...

i need a new set of ram for my maximus formula flashed to a rampage formula. i have narrowed down my choices to theses axe rams. are the 1200mhz axes worth double the price of the 1066's?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2008)

panchoman said:


> damn. you have to make all of us axe-less guys jealous huh?



My 800 Geil may not get 1200mhz but i am happy with them... But they are making me jealous


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm currently running my DDR2 1066 axeram at 1000mHz @ 5.5.5.15 2T
2.1V on bios. When I get some more time, I'll push them further.

Must say - a good recommendation guys! 
My e6550 is happily running at 3.5 gHz, where on the old OCZ DDR2 800, I could only get 2.8.

Nice!


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> sorry to dig out an older thread but...
> 
> i need a new set of ram for my maximus formula flashed to a rampage formula. i have narrowed down my choices to theses axe rams. are the 1200mhz axes worth double the price of the 1066's?



Absolutely.  They are the best you can get.  They will do 1200mhz nice and cool on a Maximus or Rampage.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> sorry to dig out an older thread but...
> 
> i need a new set of ram for my maximus formula flashed to a rampage formula. i have narrowed down my choices to theses axe rams. are the 1200mhz axes worth double the price of the 1066's?


And to add to what erocker said, my 1200Mhz Axeram sticks have hit 1400MHz 5-5-5-15 on 2.34V.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, if anyone is getting rid of thier 1200mhz sticks, I need a couple more.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

How about this Erocker, you get ready to buy them from Newegg and I'll do the same.. we'll see if we can do another Newegg Hickup! lol..

I still want to get a 2 kits myself! My Blood Iron board is wanting something that isn't one sided Micron and one that isn't


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hey, if anyone is getting rid of thier 1200mhz sticks, I need a couple more.




Shame i just sent one kit back to egg... Keeping the other set.




Cold Storm said:


> How about this Erocker, you get ready to buy them from Newegg and I'll do the same.. we'll see if we can do another Newegg Hickup! lol..
> 
> I still want to get a 2 kits myself! My Blood Iron board is wanting something that isn't one sided Micron and one that isn't




newegg don't sell them any more ( Axeram ) .


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Dang it! Erocker, if you find them somewhere I'll try to see who can get them! lol... grr.. on newegg!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

Is everyone opposed to ordering direct from Transcend?


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 13, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Is everyone opposed to ordering direct from Transcend?



if they are not listed on newegg tomarrow afternoon. i'm gonna order direct fron trancend, unless anyone knows any other us dealers for them.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Is everyone opposed to ordering direct from Transcend?



Nope!  Probablly where I'll end up getting another set.  Though the jetram they sold me is rather disapointing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

That sucks man! and If I have to go direct, then its the best place to go! Don't mind where I have to get it, just the fact that its the cheapest price to get at!


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 15, 2008)

the up side of ordering from transcend is free ups shipping on any order over $100, lolz. i ordered mine yesterday, i will have time this weekend to play with them.

maybe make a few suicide runs of 3d06 at 4.0-4-1 with my quad and ram at 1200 hehe. gotta love having a backup rig. no fear no glory


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> the up side of ordering from transcend is free ups shipping on any order over $100, lolz. i ordered mine yesterday, i will have time this weekend to play with them.
> 
> maybe make a few suicide runs of 3d06 at 4.0-4-1 with my quad and ram at 1200 hehe. gotta love having a backup rig. no fear no glory



Yeah but Egg was much cheaper it even went as low as $109.  I hope Egg get more people seem to love the stuff.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 17, 2008)

has anyone got past the 1066 mark with the AXERAM PC2 8500 on a DFI LP UT P35 motherboard? how much voltage do these things really need? mine will not do 1066 @ 2.1v fails memtest.
thank you


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 17, 2008)

*rma*

i think i may just rma these and try a new batch. what do you think?


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 18, 2008)

it ran an hour and half before failing memtest but had to give it 2.19volts.what do you think raise volts and try again or just rma because won't do 2.1volts @ spec?


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 18, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> the up side of ordering from transcend is free ups shipping on any order over $100, lolz. i ordered mine yesterday, i will have time this weekend to play with them.
> 
> maybe make a few suicide runs of 3d06 at 4.0-4-1 with my quad and ram at 1200 hehe. gotta love having a backup rig. no fear no glory




down side is i bought them monday morning. but they are not schedualed for delivery till monday. arggh


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> it ran an hour and half before failing memtest but had to give it 2.19volts.what do you think raise volts and try again or just rma because won't do 2.1volts @ spec?



Might be time for an RMA. Did you try more NB volts first? And are you sure that your board doesn't undervolt your ram?


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2008)

Also make sure you are running 5 5-5-15 timings and 2T command rate.  What are you using for NB volts?


----------



## SpookyWillow (Apr 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nope!  Probablly where I'll end up getting another set.  Though the jetram they sold me is rather disapointing.



what speeds did you get with it?

i have 2x2gb of pc6400 transcend jetram and its running at 1000mhz @ 5-5-5-16 - 1.95v,  stock is 800mhz @ 5-5-5-16 - 1.8v.

not sure how much more they will do.

can someone check these settings for me and see if they can be improved?  changing "performance level" from 8 or 9 down to 6 gave me a huge boost in bandwidth.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 18, 2008)

thx for replys greatly appreciate it
5-5-5-15 2t
nbv@ 1.61
passed memtest 8 hours 2.3v 1065mhz
not sure if my mobo undervolts ram. how can i check this?


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 18, 2008)

*smart gaurdian*

BINGO!
smart gaurdian shows ram @ 2.14 when set to 2.23 in bios
looks like ram is being undervolted by mobo
is smart gaurdian  accurate?
thx


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> BINGO!
> smart gaurdian shows ram @ 2.14 when set to 2.23 in bios
> looks like ram is being undervolted by mobo
> is smart gaurdian  accurate?
> thx



I wouldn't wager my life on SmartGuardian's accuracy, but it usually is reasonably close. Close enough to tell if you are undervolted.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Apr 18, 2008)

use everest to check ram volts


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 18, 2008)

will do
thx


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 18, 2008)

what is safe max 24/7 nb voltage and axeram voltage?
smart gaurdian is reading other volts correctly. makes me think it is reading ram correctly also.close anyway.
where in everest does it show ram voltage?
thx


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> what is safe max 24/7 nb voltage and axeram voltage?
> smart gaurdian is reading other volts correctly. makes me think it is reading ram correctly also.close anyway.
> where in everest does it show ram voltage?
> thx


2.2V is perfectly safe for aXeRam. With a fan, I'll run 2.3V.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 18, 2008)

what about northbridge voltage. how high can you take that and still be safe?


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 18, 2008)

i am just going to RMA these.i have never had this much trouble setting up ram ever. if anyone is interested in the new replacements I get I will sell them to you.
thx


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Rma Axe Pc2 8500*

They are on the truck going back. i will get a new set and most likely sell them and stick with a brand i am comfortable with.it was most likely a fluke but frustrating none the less.i am looking for 1200mhz type speed so i can get everything out of my DFI UT P35 and Q6600.
cpu runs @ 3.6 low 40s during load while running prime95. i think it has to do with the transpiper that came with my mobo that has you lay a copper plate across your cpu and then you attach a large heatsink out the back of your computer but i think what helped the most is that the copper plate enabled me to put my cpu waterblock on much tighter then normal DUE TO RAISING FURTHER FROM THE MOBO HOLES TO SCREW IN. [sorry about capitols] it actually wouldn't boot at first until loosened the waterblock a bit. great temps i think for an overclocked Q6600.
later gang


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 20, 2008)

alright guys what do you think i should do ,sell new axeram pc2 8500 once it arrives and try something different or  keep the new axeram pc2 8500 and hope it overclocks better then the prior pair? i am wanting 1200 mhz.
thx


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

I say give them a shot and see if they hit that.  If not, sell them, and pony up the extra cash for a 1200MHz set.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 20, 2008)

do you think i could get more for them in a sealed package compared to being opened or do you think it won't make a difference.i'm thinking perhaps just selling them right away and going straight for a 1200mhz pack. food for thought


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

If you're worried about that, list them while they're sealed and see if you can sell them for a price you're willing to let them go for.  If you can't get enough, try them yourself and take a small loss.

I'd say there's probably a $10 difference between sealed and lightly used.  It depends on whether people know you or not, though.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 20, 2008)

no problem 
i am e bay 100% positive seller
also a+ 3dgameman.com seller
but i understand
the patriot extreme performance pc2 1200 looks tempting


----------



## AsRock (Apr 20, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> no problem
> i am e bay 100% positive seller
> also a+ 3dgameman.com seller
> but i understand
> the patriot extreme performance pc2 1200 looks tempting



I know we have differant mobo's but the Patriot would not overclock much past the 1250 for me.  Were as the transend whoop there ass.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> no problem
> i am e bay 100% positive seller
> also a+ 3dgameman.com seller
> but i understand
> the patriot extreme performance pc2 1200 looks tempting



get these http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=TX1200QLJ-2GK


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> get these http://ec.transcendusa.com/product/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=TX1200QLJ-2GK





this is also very good ram  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220282 not as good as the trancend but still good.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 20, 2008)

anyone have any info on the axeram 1200mz with dfi p35 boards? mine is the LP UT P35 T2R


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2008)

With a P35 chipset there should be no problems.  Just set them to 5 5-5-15 at 2.2 Volts.  Make sure your voltage setting is reflected in hardware monitor, and adjust if need be.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 20, 2008)

i'v gotta put on my thinking cap for this one


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 20, 2008)

initialy my goal was to clock the AXERAM PC2 8500 to 1200mhz because i read so many newegg reviews saying people were doing this. any opinions on that?
also what is the difference betwen the Patriot VIPER and EXTREME PERFORMANCE memory? is it just the heatsinks?


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 20, 2008)

i got 4 sticks of this stuff, kicks ass, only my boards taking a crap on me, bad ram slot, once i get the board replaced i will post some results on my best ram clocks, till then.....well i managed 1066 out of the 800s with 5-5-5-15 timings at 2.1v


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 20, 2008)

My new Transcend Axeram PC2 8500 is on ebay for sale now will show 100% positive seller.
In case anyone is interested.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 20, 2008)

my 1200mhz axe's show up tomarrow, so does my 9600gt comes back from rma. so i'm like a kid before x-mas waiting on the brown santa to show up.

once i get the axe's in and tweeked, i'll post up some results.

i also want to thank Palit_Guy for taking care of me on the rma. ty man


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> My axe ram ddr 2 1200  is for sale 125.00 shipped anyplace in the usa.



why you selling may i ask?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> why you selling may i ask?



I'm gonna buy a 790I board because I have a geforce video card and will have no need for DDR2 1200. I should get a good price on my maximus formula because now its a Rampage. With the rebates a 790I is within my reach now. Just playing with the idea right now if there is any intrest in my motherboard and ram I may do it. Selling my motherboard for 255.00 shipped. Will sell the two together as a combo for 365.00 shipped. Thats 30.00 less than trancends online store sells the ram for and about 35.00 to 40.00 less than a MF/Rampage cost. Plus the stalker game comes with it. If not I will keep it and buy a new ati card and sell the geforce card.Plus buy some ram. I'm not unhappy at all with this motherboard. It is the best I have owned and Like I said I'm playing with the idea. You guys know me I change computer parts like underwear. I'm so satisfied with this rig I'm bored. May just put it on ebay as a buy it now combo wonder if it will sell? I would think it would it's like getting a rampage ,  2 GB ddr2 1200 for and additional 65.00, with free shipping and a game.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2008)

careful with 790i there is an article about it.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I'm gonna buy a 790I board because I have a geforce video card and will have no need for DDR2 1200. I should get a good price on my maximus formula because now its a Rampage. With the rebates a 790I is within my reach now. Just playing with the idea right now if there is any intrest in my motherboard and ram I may do it. Selling my motherboard for 255.00 shipped. Will sell the two together as a combo for 365.00 shipped. Thats 30.00 less than trancends online store sells the ram for and about 35.00 to 40.00 less than a MF/Rampage cost. Plus the stalker game comes with it. If not I will keep it and buy a new ati card and sell the geforce card.Plus buy some ram. I'm not unhappy at all with this motherboard. It is the best I have owned and Like I said I'm playing with the idea. You guys know me I change computer parts like underwear. I'm so satisfied with this rig I'm bored. May just put it on ebay as a buy it now combo wonder if it will sell? I would think it would it's like getting a rampage ,  2 GB ddr2 1200 for and additional 65.00, with free shipping and a game.




was just curious if maybe those axe's wern't playing nice in your board is all. i've been considering going ddr3 aswell now that prices have dropped on them.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> was just curious if maybe those axe's wern't playing nice in your board is all. i've been considering going ddr3 aswell now that prices have dropped on them.



you know what the more I look into this its really a stupid Idea . Lets just file that one. I'm not going to sell this board or ram. It's a waste. A new socket will be out in 6 months and a new chip and ATI will also have a new video card out. It time to stop for a while. This systems is plent fast no need to change anything.


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> you know what the more I look into this its really a stupid Idea . Lets just file that one. I'm not going to sell this board or ram. It's a waste. A new socket will be out in 6 months and a new chip and ATI will also have a new video card out. It time to stop for a while. This systems is plent fast no need to change anything.



Smart!  I was ready to get the soldering iron out on my cards today, and realized the same thing, plus if I mess these cards up, I don't want to sink more money into another 3870 a couple months before HD4XXX series is out.  My Q6600 and Maximus will provide happy computing for at least six months!  Prices will be lower on DDR3, etc., etc.  Don't let the axeram die!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Smart!  I was ready to get the soldering iron out on my cards today, and realized the same thing, plus if I mess these cards up, I don't want to sink more money into another 3870 a couple months before HD4XXX series is out.  My Q6600 and Maximus will provide happy computing for at least six months!  Prices will be lower on DDR3, etc., etc.  Don't let the axeram die!



Also on a xp machine 2 gb is plenty.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> My new Transcend Axeram PC2 8500 is on ebay for sale now will show 100% positive seller.
> In case anyone is interested.



this ram will do over ddr2 1200 np http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227184

these will also do ddr2 1200 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220233


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey fellas I wonder how these chips would run with my trancend axe ram
most reviews say they only need 2.2v to reach 1200+ the specs say 2.3v but have tighter timing than the axe ram. Might save some money. It appears this ram will run no problem with the axe ram or atleast it should. Some reviews have them reaching DDR2 1300

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220241

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220282


----------



## infrared (Apr 21, 2008)

You'll be able to drop the tRAS down to 12 or less with the axeram too, it's just a generic set of timings so that they're sure they'll work. On my Crucial Ballistix modules, which used the Micron D9GMH chips, i was able to run 1200 5-5-5-10 with 2.25v, but the axeram sticks use much higher binned chips than the Ballistix ones i had, so you may be able to do even better.

If they're cheaper, and there's lots of positive feedback about them reaching 1200+, then go for it!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

infrared said:


> You'll be able to drop the tRAS down to 12 or less with the axeram too, it's just a generic set of timings so that they're sure they'll work. On my Crucial Ballistix modules, which used the Micron D9GMH chips, i was able to run 1200 5-5-5-10 with 2.25v, but the axeram sticks use much higher binned chips than the Ballistix ones i had, so you may be able to do even better.
> 
> If they're cheaper, and there's lots of positive feedback about them reaching 1200+, then go for it!



The serial number indicates G9 chips on both looks like the viper heat spreaders is the only difference. The axe ram chips are 145.00 on trancends web page.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 21, 2008)

could somebody with the d9 based 1066 axeram sticks share the SPD file(use spdtool) for them would like to compair them with my 800's


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 21, 2008)

got my axes today woot woot 1200mhz no problen to run. i'll make a few benches and post some sreenies up later.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> got my axes today woot woot 1200mhz no problen to run. i'll make a few benches and post some sreenies up later.



Trancend online store is out of axe ram DDR2 1200 so I think we are all out of luck. Mine is for sale for sure the first person who wants them PM me. I'm gonna buy some OCZ ram or team extreeme. Asking 120.00 shipped mine work great but if you buy them some boards still won't run them at ddr2 1200. I recommend Asus, Gigabyte p35 or Asus MF/RF. I'm going to buy a 4 gig kit. Since I cannot buy these I'm gonna go else where. I'm pissed was gonna keep these.


This product is not on-shelf or out of stock! 






Product Availability
Offers are valid while supplies last. Product may not be available for immediate delivery. Customers will be notified by Transcend in the event that a product is backordered. 

Shipping: Fees, Taxes, Duty and Address
Transcend will collect applicable shipping fees and all other taxes associated with all orders sold and shipped on ec.transcendusa.com.
- Normal shipping will take 3-7 days shipped via UPS. 
- Express shipping will take 2-3 days shipped via Federal Express. 
- The shipping address must match the billing address of the credit card. 
- We cannot ship to P.O. Boxes, APO/FPO, or U.S. Military bases. 
- A customer representative will call or e-mail you if your "Ship To" and credit card "Bill To" addresses are different or if a P.O. Box is the credit card "Bill To" address.

Contacting Us:
Customer Service:
714-921-2000
online@transcendusa.com

Technical Support:
714-921-2000
techsupport@transcendusa.com

*I just called them this ram is discontinued AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! thats it and there ain't no more*


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 21, 2008)

trt740,
thx for advice on Patriot ram


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Trancend online store is out of axe ram DDR2 1200 so I think we are all out of luck. Mine is for sale for sure the first person who wants them PM me. I'm gonna buy some OCZ ram or team extreeme. Asking 120.00 shipped mine work great but if you buy them some boards still won't run them at ddr2 1200. I recommend Asus, Gigabyte p35 or Asus MF/RF. I'm going to buy a 4 gig kit. Since I cannot buy these I'm gonna go else where. I'm pissed was gonna keep these.
> 
> 
> This product is not on-shelf or out of stock!
> ...



mine showed up today, looks like i may have gotten the last set lolz. altho i wonder what i'd get if i had to rma these?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 21, 2008)

Makes no sense to discontinue. Such a popular item, unless RMAs were costing more than they were worth....

Then again, they might have exhausted the current supply of D9 that could bin that high.


trt740, you have NO idea how badly I want to buy those now. Sadly my money is put aside for an E8500...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Makes no sense to discontinue. Such a popular item, unless RMAs were costing more than they were worth....
> 
> Then again, they might have exhausted the current supply of D9 that could bin that high.
> 
> ...



e8500 total was of money had one buy a E3110 http://www.thenerds.net/INTEL.Intel...id=2&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=17-6366306-2  they are better binned and overclock just as high. Oh well off to ebay then when my new ram comes, might try to match something else to run with them.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Trancend online store is out of axe ram DDR2 1200 so I think we are all out of luck. Mine is for sale for sure the first person who wants them PM me. I'm gonna buy some OCZ ram or team extreeme. Asking 120.00 shipped mine work great but if you buy them some boards still won't run them at ddr2 1200. I recommend Asus, Gigabyte p35 or Asus MF/RF. I'm going to buy a 4 gig kit. Since I cannot buy these I'm gonna go else where. I'm pissed was gonna keep these.
> 
> 
> This product is not on-shelf or out of stock!
> ...





Well I'm gonna sell them to Erocker hes a long time friend of mine from this forum and since they are the last set. They will go to him.


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks alot man!  I may actually use Vista on my main rig now!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well I'm gonna sell them to Erocker hes a long time friend of mine from this forum and since they are the last set. They will go to him.



now off to buy a 4 gb kit. No problem I'm kinda pissed at transcend


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, but who knows, mabye they just can't get the chips anymore?  Probablly focusing on DDR3 more now too.  But DDR2 is still nice and cheap!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, but who knows, mabye they just can't get the chips anymore?  Probablly focusing on DDR3 more now too.  But DDR2 is still nice and cheap!



He said that new axe ram DDR3 1600 was taking it's place and that he was ordered to take it off the web site today. He also said some DDR2 1066 was removed aswell. You might be right, because from what I understand they are very selective with this ram and only take super high binned chips. People were returning this ram like mad but it wasn't the ram most motherboards couldn't run it right because other than a few P35 boards and X38 boards, most motherboards were not designed to handle mutch more than DDR2 1066. The MF/RF are exceptions to this rule because of the 2 phase memory power system. Heck even my P5k-e which had 8 phase power could barely get this stuff past ddr2 1200 but this maximus would take it to  ddr2 1300+ .


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what 4gb's can do!  I'm going to put them in my AMD rig for now, unitll I get a copy of x64 Vista, which will be in a couple weeks.  Plus, these will be great for finding out what a Phenom 9850 can really do!


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 22, 2008)

i just picked up a pair of OCZ FLEX PC2 9200. according to DFI , suppose  to be the best ram for DFI LP UT P35 T2R. LET YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES ONCE I RECIEVE THEM
THX
LATER
ps
sorry about capitols


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 25, 2008)

now i read that any of the above mentioned ram produced during 2008 does not use d9 ic.All i can do is hope i get an older model or some how the new ones overclock well.will keep you informed for future reference.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> It will be interesting to see what 4gb's can do!  I'm going to put them in my AMD rig for now, unitll I get a copy of x64 Vista, which will be in a couple weeks.  Plus, these will be great for finding out what a Phenom 9850 can really do!



Ram should be back in a week rocker sent it priorty.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't buy this shit for a Maximus or rampage won't even run at stock with one stick and barely ddr 1000 with both in. Errors out the AZZ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227299

this ram is supposed to be better because it is a 2 gb kit. and 1 gb a piece. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227184


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah,been seeing and hearing alot of bad about ocz lately, i have 1 set of ocz, i been keeping for when my axeram sells, to hold me till i can order a new set of ram, its crap tho horrible clocks and latancys, promos=shit :/


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> i just picked up a pair of OCZ FLEX PC2 9200. according to DFI , suppose  to be the best ram for DFI LP UT P35 T2R. LET YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES ONCE I RECIEVE THEM
> THX
> LATER
> ps
> sorry about capitols



hows your ram running.


----------



## happita (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if they sell 2x2GB 1066? I saw the 2x1GB 1066 on newegg not too long ago but they took it off. Anyone know of any sites?


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*1200 Mhz*

1200MHZ 5-5-5-18 2.19V 
one stick is bad suppose to get a replacement soon
i got these off ebay so might be older version [?]


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2008)

*These are the best but hard to get any 2gb x2*



happita said:


> Does anyone know if they sell 2x2GB 1066? I saw the 2x1GB 1066 on newegg not too long ago but they took it off. Anyone know of any sites?



kits running right, problems all over every memory makers forums. These ar the two best and most compatable

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144213 These are better I feel but both are good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 28, 2008)

has anyone dealt with OCZ RMA department before? not sure if i should rma bad stick for slight refund from ebay seller or just send both back to him and start over with perhaps PATRIOT 9600. what do you guys think?i am kinda stumped.thx


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 28, 2008)

I have.  Talk to this guy on MSN Messenger:

vlsean@hotmail.com

He made the process VERY easy.  I was extremely satisfied.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 28, 2008)

i sent them both back for a refund. i figure i can get a pair from newegg sooner then an rma.
so what is the scoop guys . is PATRIOT selling D9 modules? what about kingston?
trt740 what do you think today?thx


----------



## trt740 (Apr 28, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> i sent them both back for a refund. i figure i can get a pair from newegg sooner then an rma.
> so what is the scoop guys . is PATRIOT selling D9 modules? what about kingston?
> trt740 what do you think today?thx



I think if you cannot get Transcend axe ram 1200 then get these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144212 Black Dragon ram
Micron D9 These will take a bunch more voltage.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148070 Micron D9 these have a high failure rate recently.

both will do DDR1200 


These are also supposed to do DDR1200 but I cannot confirm it for sure.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231144


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

trt740
could you point me to any reviews on the black dragon?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*look in there forum*



ckoons1 said:


> trt740
> could you point me to any reviews on the black dragon?



http://www.geilusa.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=761  I wish some axe ram was avaiable or the old batch of ballistix that didn't fail like crazy they did DRR2 1300

these crucial ram chips are the same minus the leds as the ones posted above. Look at the failure rate 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148069     here they are again look at the product numbers. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148070 every reviews say they are the same minus the lights. The yellows are failing like crazy. The black one also have a high failure rate. I think what keeps the dragons failure rate down is the massive heatsinks. Mine should be here by Wednsday ,and I can tell how they do. My Transcend axe ram is headed to Erocker within the Week or next. I think with all 4 slots full they will do 1100 plus so altleast he will have a full set.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

are they still using the same ics on the GEIL EVO ONE?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> are they still using the same ics on the GEIL EVO ONE?



yes


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

any knowledge on BUFFALO FIRESTIX PC2 8500? 
THX
also did you say you have the GEIL EVO ONE 8500 on thr way for yourself?


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 29, 2008)

Guys, I think I'm gonna sell my aXeram 1200. Used for about 2 months. Sitting in my computer drawer for a month now. My p5b could not run them over 1150. So they never hit 1200. Kept vdimm at 2.1. So these things are in excellent shape. What were they going for before they were discontinued? God they are sweet looking.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

They were going for in between $115-$140.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm a little gunshy of axeram at the moment


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> They were going for in between $115-$140.




Thanks Wile E. I noticed you backed down on the benching overclock. lol Eating ram sucks.


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 29, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> I'm a little gunshy of axeram at the moment




Cmon, sometimes you just have to walk the plank. lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Thanks Wile E. I noticed you backed down on the benching overclock. lol Eating ram sucks.



Yeah, my sticks have degraded a little for max clocking I think. Can't quite get 1400 out of them anymore. 1370 is nothing to sneeze at tho. lol. There's nothing left on the market that can compete with them. so I'm gonna be gentle until there is something else. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> any knowledge on BUFFALO FIRESTIX PC2 8500?
> THX
> also did you say you have the GEIL EVO ONE 8500 on thr way for yourself?



yes my axe ram are headed to transcend.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, my sticks have degraded a little for max clocking I think. Can't quite get 1400 out of them anymore. 1370 is nothing to sneeze at tho. lol. There's nothing left on the market that can compete with them. so I'm gonna be gentle until there is something else. lol.



I can tell you when they mean 2.2v they mean 2.2v with axe ram. Those suckers are touchy. They only died when I jacked the voltage.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

what about BUFFALO FIRESTIX PC2 8500. any good? are they d9


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> what about BUFFALO FIRESTIX PC2 8500. any good? are they d9



The two I listed are the best hands down.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

i am new to this forum .so you are that sure. so if i get the geil/crucial i should be able to hit 1200 on dfi ut p35? did you get yours from newegg?
thx


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> i am new to this forum .so you are that sure. so if i get the geil/crucial i should be able to hit 1200 on dfi ut p35? did you get yours from newegg?
> thx



with overclocking you can never be sure and not to be rude I have answered this a bunch  this is my best informed guess.


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, my sticks have degraded a little for max clocking I think. Can't quite get 1400 out of them anymore. 1370 is nothing to sneeze at tho. lol. There's nothing left on the market that can compete with them. so I'm gonna be gentle until there is something else. lol.



Well, I can give you a real good deal on mine. And I'll even throw in a 56k fax modem to seal the deal. lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Well, I can give you a real good deal on mine. And I'll even throw in a 56k fax modem to seal the deal. lol



lol. How much?

Keep the modem, btw. lol


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 29, 2008)

Just pm me. lol


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

thank you.
 just had to make sure. as you know the memory companies are making this difficult by changing ic yet keeping same model #s
i appreciate all your help


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 29, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> thank you.
> just had to make sure. as you know the memory companies are making this difficult by changing ic yet keeping same model #s
> i appreciate all your help



My aXeram 1200's are confirmed d9.


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

you have pm


----------



## ckoons1 (Apr 29, 2008)

x


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 30, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> x



I just replied


----------



## ntdouglas (May 1, 2008)

My aXeram 1200's are up for sale in the buy/sell/trade forum if anybody is interested.


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> thank you.
> just had to make sure. as you know the memory companies are making this difficult by changing ic yet keeping same model #s
> i appreciate all your help



Black dragon ram is a dud don't get it for this board


----------



## ckoons1 (May 2, 2008)

sorry to hear that trt740.
SO IS PATRIOT EXTREME PC2 9600 FOR DFI LP UT P35
its a shame the OCZ PC2 9200 FLEX HAD A BAD STICK ,THAT ONE GOOD STICK WAS THE EASIEST OVERCLOCK FOR MY BOARD.sorry about capitols.long day i guess. i am selling PATRIOT and going to give KINGSTON PC2 8500 a shot. will let you know.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

I now have 4gb's purring along at 1210mhz. 2.19v's 














Thanks ntdouglas!


----------



## ntdouglas (May 5, 2008)

You got it man. Sweet looking rig. How about some benches.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

What would be a couple good memory benches?


----------



## ckoons1 (May 5, 2008)

*Excellent*

erocker,
Now that's what we're all looking for. OUSTANDING.
ckoons1


----------



## ckoons1 (May 5, 2008)

anyone one have any opinions on these 2 options?
KINGSTON HYPERX PC2 8500  [on the way]
or
OCZ PC2 9200 FLEX chance to get some cheap


----------



## ntdouglas (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> What would be a couple good memory benches?




Do you everest ultimate? If you don't, dig into the internet, theres a registered copy floating around.


----------



## ntdouglas (May 5, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> anyone one have any opinions on these 2 options?
> KINGSTON HYPERX PC2 8500  [on the way]
> or
> OCZ PC2 9200 FLEX chance to get some cheap



Get the ocz. Kingstons don't really overclock much.


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

*Hope this helps*



erocker said:


> What would be a couple good memory benches?



You could try Everest, using one of these:





















In the last one, using 4 sticks, i'm not sure you'll be able to do it.

EDIT

If you eventually do this, do you mind posting Everest benches with the different FSBs? I'm just wondering what this memory can *really* do since i've already ordered a kit myself ...


----------



## ckoons1 (May 5, 2008)

thx appreciate it
aren't some of the kingstons hyperx suppose to be d9gkx?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> What would be a couple good memory benches?



Everest Ultimate Read, Write, Copy, and Latency.


----------



## ntdouglas (May 5, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> thx appreciate it
> aren't some of the kingstons hyperx suppose to be d9gkx?




I don't know about right now, because there all getting away from microns. But I do believe the 1200's has/had the d9gkx.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

Everest is in attatchment.  Not as good as with 2gb's it think.  Also, I'm only using 32bit Windows.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 5, 2008)

do you know how old the sticks would need to be?


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Everest is in attatchment.  Not as good as with 2gb's it think.  Also, I'm only using 32bit Windows.



You need to play with your NB strap, dude: please check my previous post.

Heck: i'm doing better then that @ 884 MHz with a tRD of 8 ...


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

Well, I really don't want to run my FSB high at the moment it's rather warm.  This bench was just after sticking them in.  I'm also not too sure how to read the tables you posted.  It lists changes in memory timings, but what about the other timings?  I'm looking for more everyday settings.


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, I really don't want to run my FSB high at the moment it's rather warm.  This bench was just after sticking them in.  I'm also not too sure how to read the tables you posted.  It lists changes in memory timings, but what about the other timings?



Well, in my case, i did this:

- Set the FSB @ 550 (wouldn't be stable with the other 3 ones )
- Set the NB strap to the 1st option available (1 / 1)
- Lowered the FSB to the number it was before i changed it to 550.


You already have a FSB: using those tables, test setting the FSB to 400, 450, 500 and 550, and choose the memory speeds there depicted, and lower the FSB to your "initial" value.

Hope it helps.

EDIT

If you set your NB strap to auto, 8 options will appear when selecting the RAM speed: if you use any of the 4 FSBs in the those tables, you should see those exact values. All you have to do is choose the circled one for each speed, and then reduce the FSB to the value you wan't.

The objective here is to have the RAM @ the fastest speed possible with the lowest latency.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2008)

*I can tell you I just bought some Ballistix Tracer DDr2 8500*



erocker said:


> I now have 4gb's purring along at 1210mhz. 2.19v's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 for 49.00 and I cannot break 500FSB like I could with my Axe ram. These chips are DH9's but it appears they are slightly lower binned. Whats strange is using a 9 multiplier they appear to be more stable than my axe ram was, using a lower FSB, but a higher cpu clock. Does that make sense? With this x38 /x48 chipsets the ram has alot to do with the FSB you can reach. With my axe ram I could reach a higher FSB but not as high a cpu clock as with the Tracers. not sure why?

nice clock rocker.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> Well, in my case, i did this:
> 
> - Set the FSB @ 550 (wouldn't be stable with the other 3 ones )
> - Set the NB strap to the 1st option available (1 / 1)
> ...





Sorry man, I'm very confused at the moment.  I'm running between work and home.  Basically I want to continue running my processor at 3.4ghz and I'm currently using a 378 FSB.  Can you briefly just list in order the steps?  I'll go bang my head on something and hopefully it will sink in!


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2008)

Well if you cannot find axe ram 1200 then get these bad boys for 49.00 they will do DDR2 1190 at 2.2v 55515t2 not to shabby. I realize they are not Axe ram but since it's not made anymore this ram could be paired with Axe ram and run at the same timing but a little slower. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148069


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sorry man, I'm very confused at the moment.  I'm running between work and home.  Basically I want to continue running my processor at 3.4ghz and I'm currently using a 378 FSB.  Can you briefly just list in order the steps?  I'll go bang my head on something and hopefully it will sink in!



No wonder: i was complicating things ... 

I tested this on my BIOS and you can choose the 6th option in every table and although it's not the one circled, when you change from the 400, 450, 500 or 550 back to 378, it will give you 1210 FSB ... which is the one you had to begin with ...

Do you have an option called "Transaction Booster"? If yes, set it to manual and "relax value" to zero ("relax" appears when you change the "Booster" option to manual): this is Maximus Formulas' version of tRD adjustments. This should lower your tRD and latency and increase your bandwidth.

I'm not familiar with Maximus Formula's BIOS and i'm assuming it's similar to Rampage Formula.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

Ok, I'm not crazy!  I set the transaction booster to disabled and left the relax level at 0.  Looking better!


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok, I'm not crazy!  I set the transaction booster to disabled and left the relax level at 0.  Looking better!



Have you tried to set the FSB to 425 using an 8 multi (3.4 GHz)? With that RAM, and if i'm not mistaken, you should do better.

Also, with this FSB, it shouldn't be 1210 MHz anymore: just choose the closest one above 1200, if not too much above and below 1200 otherwise!

EDIT

This was my best ever, but highly unstable (for benching only, before i got it stable):


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

My NB likes to get warm, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> My NB likes to get warm, but I'll give it a try.



What do you consider warm?

As reported by PC Probe II, i'm @ 40º and the same with Everest.

You can see my whole "Extreme Tweak" BIOS page as it is right now in here (last post):

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59179


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

Ok, this is at 400 FSB.  At 425 I have to run my ram at either 1274 or 1153, neither of which I want to do.   My NB is at 43c with 1.46 v's.


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok, this is at 400 FSB.  At 425 I have to run my ram at either 1274 or 1153, neither of which I want to do.



That Everest screenie: which of the 2 is it?

In any case, notice how your latency is smaller and your bandwidth as increased, with a lower CPU speed.

Why not @ the lower one?

The reason why you have to have the NB as high as you have it is, probably, because you have 4 sicks. If you had 2 only, you might be able to lower it.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

It's 400 fsb.  I'm thinking of running my proc at 3.6ghz with these settings.


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's 400 fsb.  I'm thinking of running my proc at 3.6ghz with these settings.



I'm running with those settings using a stock cooler on a lapped CPU with the paste that came with my previous motherboard's NB heatsink, NC-U6 , which i assume to be the NT-H1 (Noctua).

Didn't recall what the temps on the NB were while priming but the CPU passed 70.

Why? Why? Why hasn't NH-UB9 reached Portugal yet?


----------



## ntdouglas (May 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Everest is in attatchment.  Not as good as with 2gb's it think.  Also, I'm only using 32bit Windows.




This is interesting. Running my 8 gig 1:1 at ddr2 800 I'm getting a read of 8396. Running them at 1:1 380 fsb ddr2 760 I get about 8000. This is in vista x64. Shouldn't you guys be blowing away my scores running the ram that fast? Erocker, load vista x64 man.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

Sure, send me a copy and a key, and I'll be happy to show you!


----------



## ntdouglas (May 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sure, send me a copy and a key, and I'll be happy to show you!



Do what I did. Buy home basic off ebay for $40 - $50 and then order sp1 64 bit from Microsoft. There you go, vista x64 without all the bullshit running in ultimate.


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

Hey erocker, I've been doing a lot of testing the past few days, at 400fsb, my ram performs the best set to 960MHz 4-4-4-12. Seems to like the 5:6 strap the best. I even tried 1:1 for ram at 800Mhz 3-3-3-5, and 960 still beat it.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hey erocker, I've been doing a lot of testing the past few days, at 400fsb, my ram performs the best set to 960MHz 4-4-4-12. Seems to like the 5:6 strap the best. I even tried 1:1 for ram at 800Mhz 3-3-3-5, and 960 still beat it.



is that over ddr2 1200 because of the tight timing?


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hey erocker, I've been doing a lot of testing the past few days, at 400fsb, my ram performs the best set to 960MHz 4-4-4-12. Seems to like the 5:6 strap the best. I even tried 1:1 for ram at 800Mhz 3-3-3-5, and 960 still beat it.



I'm very interested to know as well!  What voltage?


----------



## HTC (May 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm very interested to know as well!  What voltage?



Please post all the memory timings, voltages and results (Everest) for this particular RAM.

I'm hoping to still be able to get 1 of these kits and will try your settings. Will also do some testing of my own, compare and, ofc, post my results.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2008)

here is some good news

Transcend has received your RMA package.



We will complete your RMA request as soon as possible, then send your repair/replacement to you.




Please feel free to contact us should you have any questions.  You can reach us by email at RMAstatus@transcendusa.com or by phone at (714) 921-2000 x2520, Monday-Friday, 8AM-5:00PM, PST.



Best regards,



TranscendUSA.com

Exceeding Your Expectations

Website: www.TranscendUSA.com


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm very interested to know as well!  What voltage?



Stock.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

Lol, 2.2v?  You're on here mighty early.  It's still daytime!!  Oh, is that with 4gb's too?


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

lol. I know, off today. Just popped in for a few to try to resolve my 3DMark05 problem. It won't use my 3D clocks for some reason.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

Is it patched and hotfixed?


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Is it patched and hotfixed?



Hmmm, dunno. What should I have? It's version 1.3.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1761  This one usually solves most problems.   Also, are your memory settings going to be kosher with 4 x 1gb sticks?  2.2v right?


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

I don't see why they wouldn't be kosher. I just use the same voltage I use for 1200MHz. If you do the math, 960MHz CAS4 is roughly equivilent to 1200MHz CAS5 anyway.

And thanks for the link, DLing now.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

I also forgot to ask, besides timings, what other memory settings do you not have set to AUTO?


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

Nope, didn't work. What happens is, I set my clocks with RivaTuner, but when I run 3DMark05, my 3D clocks go back to default for the tests, but back to my OCed settings when idle. I don't get it.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

It's only with 3DMark 05?  I'm clueless.  Have you tried a different OCing utility to see if the problem still happens?


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2008)

4 4-4-12 / 2.19V 4gb's.






Compare:


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> 4 4-4-12 / 2.19V 4gb's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Run real apps and compare. It doesn't stack up in synthetics, but in encoding it made a difference. Also helped my 3DMark scores.


----------



## HTC (May 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Run real apps and compare. It doesn't stack up in synthetics, but in encoding it made a difference. Also helped my 3DMark scores.



That being the case ...



HTC said:


> Please post all the memory timings, voltages and results (Everest) for this particular RAM.
> 
> I'm hoping to still be able to get 1 of these kits and will try your settings. Will also do some testing of my own, compare and, ofc, post my results.



Better compare using 3D06 instead of Everest?

EDIT

Or use both?

It doesn't have to be a high score 3D06 run: a run with your usual BIOS settings with the Everest bench and another with the changes and another Everest bench.

This way, it may be easier to compare eventual differences and, therefore, easier to find the best timings, voltages and settings.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2008)

I really want to run my FSB at 425 24/7, but first I need to rip my motherboard apart and put some new thermal paste on it.  The MX-2 should be here in a couple days.  Then I'm going to finally bite the bullet and flash it to a Rampage.  Whatever thermal paste Asus is using on this thing, is not working so well anymore.  Then again going from a dual core and 2 ram sticks to a quad and 4 sticks will heat things up some.  That and it's getting warmer out.  I'm just not one to ever let my components get too warm.  So, soon with cooling issues resolved, many tests will come.


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> I really want to run my FSB at 425 24/7, but first I need to rip my motherboard apart and put some new thermal paste on it.  The MX-2 should be here in a couple days.  Then I'm going to finally bite the bullet and flash it to a Rampage.  Whatever thermal paste Asus is using on this thing, is not working so well anymore.  Then again going from a dual core and 2 ram sticks to a quad and 4 sticks will heat things up some.  That and it's getting warmer out.  I'm just not one to ever let my components get too warm.  So, soon with cooling issues resolved, many tests will come.



You know, I never even looked at my NB temps. lol.


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2008)

Well.. I've decided to go minimalist for a while.  Just 2gb's and one video card.  My NB and SB are much cooler.  This weekend I'll scrape the pink bubblegum Asus uses as thermal paste off of my mobo and replace it with some proper TIM.  I think I've had enough of Crossfire for now.  I think I can live with one card until the 4870's are out.  I kinda want to save my quad core for some heavy benching then...


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2008)

*updat on alternatives to Axe ram 1200 since it's not made anymore*



trt740 said:


> Well if you cannot find axe ram 1200 then get these bad boys for 49.00 they will do DDR2 1190 at 2.2v 55515t2 not to shabby. I realize they are not Axe ram but since it's not made anymore this ram could be paired with Axe ram and run at the same timing but a little slower.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148069



These Tracer will hit ddr1200 or very near and go well over 500fsb.I just had to mess with them for a while.
 When and if my axe ram comes back I will pair them and let you know how it works. These X38 /X48 board are very hard on ram and so far. The Transcend and Ballistix are the only ram I have seen that work right out of several  kits  I have test.  The transcend works just about anyway you set them up.Supposedly these work well CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145173 but I cannot confirm it. This is the pickest motherboard I have seen as far as ram goes.

I think this is an important topic because the axe ram is so good but is gone (not coming back) and other people will find themselves is the same spot I was when it died. So to save other members trouble we might want to post alternatives to this ram.


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well.. I've decided to go minimalist for a while.  Just 2gb's and one video card.  My NB and SB are much cooler.  This weekend I'll scrape the pink bubblegum Asus uses as thermal paste off of my mobo and replace it with some proper TIM.  I think I've had enough of Crossfire for now.  I think I can live with one card until the 4870's are out.  I kinda want to save my quad core for some heavy benching then...



whats wrong with your crossfire set up?


----------



## freaksavior (May 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> I now have 4gb's purring along at 1210mhz. 2.19v's



nice erocker. i want another 2gb kit. im looking at some ne flebay hope they dont get to pricey.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> whats wrong with your crossfire set up?



Nothing anymore.  I just had the cards flashed a little higher than they could handle!



freaksavior said:


> nice erocker. i want another 2gb kit. im looking at some ne flebay hope they dont get to pricey.



Get them ASAP before the prices really go up!

Oh, btw I've learned that this needs to be set for better memory performance.

DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : AUTO
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0

I run like this 24/7 1210mhz 4gb's @2.19v and 1.49v on the NB.


----------



## AsRock (May 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well.. I've decided to go minimalist for a while.  Just 2gb's and one video card.  My NB and SB are much cooler.  This weekend I'll scrape the pink bubblegum Asus uses as thermal paste off of my mobo and replace it with some proper TIM.  I think I've had enough of Crossfire for now.  I think I can live with one card until the 4870's are out.  I kinda want to save my quad core for some heavy benching then...



Replacing the tim will void warranty  right ?...  Or don't you think they would bother over such a thing ?.  I'd do it my self else with having some MX-2 laying around.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure it would void the warranty.  If Asus still uses the same gunk as they used on my A8n32 Deluxe, it's very easy to tell.  It's like a pink sticky hard bubble gum like substance that is a pain in the arse to get off the heatsinks.  One of these evenings, after my computer's been on all day to make sure everything is nice and hot, I'll try removing the stuff.  I think Mandelore has done it before on his Maximus.  If you're not worried about the warranty though, putting MX-2 on it will yield a nice improvement in cooling.


----------



## AsRock (May 17, 2008)

think i'll keep the 33 months warranty i have left lol


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2008)

How long is the warranty?


----------



## rangerone766 (May 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes, I'm sure it would void the warranty.  If Asus still uses the same gunk as they used on my A8n32 Deluxe, it's very easy to tell.  It's like a pink sticky hard bubble gum like substance that is a pain in the arse to get off the heatsinks.  One of these evenings, after my computer's been on all day to make sure everything is nice and hot, I'll try removing the stuff.  I think Mandelore has done it before on his Maximus.  If you're not worried about the warranty though, putting MX-2 on it will yield a nice improvement in cooling.



instead of heating it up use this stuff.
http://www.cpcares.com/TAE/puretronics/TAE-7400.html

what asus is using on the maximus's is grey and hard almost like epoxy. i tried to remove mine with heat and it did not loosen up at all. i read of other people putting there boards in the freezer to make the TIM brittle.

i just did about a 30 second spray till the nb had a layer of frost on it and it popped right off.

i cant confirm if this will work, but i suspect it will. if you dont want to buy circuit freeze spray, i think canned air held upside down and sprayed would work.  so that you are spraying out the liquid in the canned air. heck circuit freeze is probably just canned air with a syphon tube.


----------



## AsRock (May 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> How long is the warranty?



3 years accourding to newegg. Which was another reason i got it as it should last that long before i need to upgrade again.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> instead of heating it up use this stuff.
> http://www.cpcares.com/TAE/puretronics/TAE-7400.html
> 
> what asus is using on the maximus's is grey and hard almost like epoxy. i tried to remove mine with heat and it did not loosen up at all. i read of other people putting there boards in the freezer to make the TIM brittle.
> ...



Man, that sounds nasty!  Heck, with at three year warranty, I'll just run my NB a little warm!


----------



## ckoons1 (May 25, 2008)

*Ocz Pc29600 Flex 2008 Version*

Well I have the above ram installed on my DFI LP UT P35 and so far have only been able to reach 1150mhz memtest stable. They are rated at 1200 spec. Should I keep fiddling with bios settings or send back and try to find some MICRON somewhere? Any advice would be appreciated.
THX


----------



## Wile E (May 26, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> Well I have the above ram installed on my DFI LP UT P35 and so far have only been able to reach 1150mhz memtest stable. They are rated at 1200 spec. Should I keep fiddling with bios settings or send back and try to find some MICRON somewhere? Any advice would be appreciated.
> THX



They already are Micron. D9GMH

I'd say the problem is settings. There have been others here that couldn't achieve 1200Mhz on a P35. If you have performance level settings in your bios, try setting it a step lower.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2008)

if you want micron, go with Crucial Ballistix


----------



## Wile E (May 26, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> if you want micron, go with Crucial Ballistix



I'll say it again, the 1200Mhz aXeRam *IS* Micron. They are Micron D9GMH.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2008)

im just saying for easier confirmation of whether you want Micron Chips or not, Crucial is the easiest.


----------



## trt740 (May 26, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> instead of heating it up use this stuff.
> http://www.cpcares.com/TAE/puretronics/TAE-7400.html
> 
> what asus is using on the maximus's is grey and hard almost like epoxy. i tried to remove mine with heat and it did not loosen up at all. i read of other people putting there boards in the freezer to make the TIM brittle.
> ...



thats good for me since my board only came with 2 of the 4 screws installed on the nortbridge from the factory LOL


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'll say it again, the 1200Mhz aXeRam *IS* Micron. They are Micron D9GMH.



+1 yeah and they run sweet. and it's easy to check if they are D9's too.  As if you do not believe the N means D9's i was able to take the cooler of mine with out voiding the warranty.  And it says right on the chip unlike some others.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 26, 2008)

the 2008 ic on OCZ PC2 9600 is NOT MICRON. they have changed ics. i had trouble with AXERAM on my p35 board in the past. I will experiment with the pl setting and see if that helps. I might have a chance to pick up some used OCZ PC2 9200 MICRON for $65.00 shipping included .if i can i may get them and send these back. I would like to get 1200+ speeds like you guys.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 28, 2008)

NEW OCZ PC2 8500 REAPER MICRON D9 chips available @ newegg. actually listed as MICRON D9. i havn't seen that before. have some on the way $100.00 -$35.00 rebate=$65.00


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> NEW OCZ PC2 8500 REAPER MICRON D9 chips available @ newegg. actually listed as MICRON D9. i havn't seen that before. have some on the way $100.00 -$35.00 rebate=$65.00



What does this have to do with Transcend Axeram?  Please post this kind of stuff in the Hot Deals forum.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 28, 2008)

ok but,
we have been discussing all kinds of ram in this forum for quite awhile now i thought i was being helpful since transend axeram is not even available any more but the guys are still looking for MICRON chips


----------



## AsRock (May 28, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> ok but,
> we have been discussing all kinds of ram in this forum for quite awhile now i thought i was being helpful since transend axeram is not even available any more but the guys are still looking for MICRON chips



Believe there still available from Transend.


----------



## ckoons1 (May 29, 2008)

i did not know that


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Believe there still available from Transend.



Nope. They're discontinued.


----------



## trt740 (May 31, 2008)

*not so fast*



Wile E said:


> Nope. They're discontinued.



I called trancend today to ask what the Fxxks up with my RMA.They said 10 days , but it's been like a month. They said they will ship the new ram to me monday because they are getting a new shippment of DDr2 1200 Axe ram. I asked does this mean we will be able to buy more and he said yes. The ram was not discontinued as I was told before but on back order Yes!!!!!!!  now heres hoping hes not full of shit


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

Whoa!  That is some good news if it's true!  I wonder if they'll be charging more for them?


----------



## trt740 (May 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> Whoa!  That is some good news if it's true!  I wonder if they'll be charging more for them?



Who knows half these guys don't know what the heck they are talking about but this guy actually called me at home to tell me a a shipment was coming in monday. E you should buy the guys 3870x2 he has a second one.


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Do they make 2x2GB sets, and where the heck do you buy them?


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

No, and nowhere!  I wish they had a 2 x 2gb set of axeram!  I may be selling mine soon...


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Would that like be in a week or so?


----------



## trt740 (May 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> No, and nowhere!  I wish they had a 2 x 2gb set of axeram!  I may be selling mine soon...



I went through that phase your motherboard and ram are they best Combo out I wouldn't sell it at all until the next socket comes out the 790i boards are a waste(bug filled), maybe for a maximus extreme maybe with ddr3 , but DDR3 is a waste.


----------



## freaksavior (May 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> No, and nowhere!  I wish they had a 2 x 2gb set of axeram!  I may be selling mine soon...



if this is true hit me up when you are going to (unless your selling em because you get bad performance)


----------



## novacheck (May 31, 2008)

I have a set of PC2-6400 aXeRam.  My settings so far is, DDR2-1154 @ 5 5 5 15 2T, 2.3v.


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

novacheck said:


> I have a set of PC2-6400 aXeRam.  My settings so far is, DDR2-1154 @ 5 5 5 15 2T, 2.3v.
> 
> 
> Very nice OC!  I wouldn't take the voltage any further though.


----------



## novacheck (May 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> novacheck said:
> 
> 
> > I have a set of PC2-6400 aXeRam.  My settings so far is, DDR2-1154 @ 5 5 5 15 2T, 2.3v.
> ...


Definitely not.  I am a little uncomfortable with it now.  Just wanted to see how high I could take them.  I bet I could go further with the voltage I have now, but my board's dividers wont let me at my CPU clock.  I will try later.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 6, 2008)

my axe ram is back and hammering fast.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> my axe ram is back and hammering fast.



Anyone find these back in stock anyplace?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone intrested in some of this ram let me know have 4gb of it.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> anyone intrested in some of this ram let me know have 4gb of it.



A bit of disclosure last night after 6 passes (6 straight hours of load) with all 4 sticks in I did get some errors from heat. I then tested each pair by themselves with zero errors under load multiple passes. I think under normal use they are fine ,  with a good ram cooler they are fine or 2gb at a time with passive cooling they are fine. I am gonna test them again with my spot cooler over them on high DDr2 1200 and I'm gonna test them at ddr2 1100 all 4 sticks . I wanted to let you guys know exactly how they function , they do get hot after 6 straight hours of max load but I have had zero stability issues with them under extreme gaming and normal use with all 4 stick in at DDr2 1200. I did however, have a 250mm fan pointed at them in the recent past and that might be the difference.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> A bit of disclosure last night after 6 passes (6 straight hours of load) with all 4 sticks in I did get some errors from heat. I then tested each pair by themselves with zero errors under load multiple passes. I think under normal use they are fine ,  with a good ram cooler they are fine or 2gb at a time with passive cooling they are fine. I am gonna test them again with my spot cooler over them on high DDr2 1200 and I'm gonna test them at ddr2 1100 all 4 sticks . I wanted to let you guys know exactly how they function , they do get hot after 6 straight hours of max load but I have had zero stability issues with them under extreme gaming and normal use with all 4 stick in at DDr2 1200. I did however, have a 250mm fan pointed at them in the recent past and that might be the difference.




okay it's back in stock at the egg 159.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208434&Tpk=transcend axe ram *the bad thing is it is ddr3*


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2008)

That's DDR3 1800!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> That's DDR3 1800!



yes I know LOL!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 3, 2008)

To everyone PMing me, my ram I believe is sold to coldstorm but he hasn't comfirmed the deal  .


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure you just don't want to undercut him and sell them to me?!  Will Cold Storm finally be getting axerammings?!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2008)

lmao. Trt just Pm you back... So I believe they are sold. Erocker, I don't think you can buy these out of my cart this time!!!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sure you just don't want to undercut him and sell them to me?!  Will Cold Storm finally be getting axerammings?!!!!!



two of my best buds on this forum slugging it out over ram. God love ya.  now time to load my brand new team elite ddr2 800 55515. hold me back!!!!!  

read these specs and drool!!!!

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16820313020


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 3, 2008)

whats wrong with ddr3? and why would you ever buy ddr2 800 over 1066?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 3, 2008)

If the DDR2 800 can clock better than the DDR2 1066, why buy the 1066?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> whats wrong with ddr3? and why would you ever buy ddr2 800 over 1066?



Well I had a set of OCZ SLI ram 1066 2X1GB, they wouldnt run stock settings well. Sold em and got Tracer 800's...they do 1100MHz 4X1GB....


I guess I should have stayed with the 1066's?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> If the DDR2 800 can clock better than the DDR2 1066, why buy the 1066?



Because not every 800Mhz kit will do 1066MHz. Besides, 1066 kits are usually only a couple dollars more. I'll pay a couple extra bucks to know for sure that 1066 is guaranteed.



sneekypeet said:


> Well I had a set of OCZ SLI ram 1066 2X1GB, they wouldnt run stock settings well. Sold em and got Tracer 800's...they do 1100MHz 4X1GB....
> 
> 
> I guess I should have stayed with the 1066's?



Then you should've rma'd them for being defective. Or they weren't compatible with your setup. Either way, it had nothing to do with the fact they were rated for 1066MHz. Plus you are comparing 2 different brands.

And don't forget, a good portion of the recent 800Mhz Tracers and Ballistix are single sided, and clock worth shit. From what I understand, the 1066 kits are still double sided. Just something else to consider.

All in all, the most important consideration is the quality of the kit you plan to buy, the second is the speed. I'd take older ballistix 800 over 1066 OCZ SLI ram any day. But I'd sure as hell choose Ballistix 1066 over Ballistix 800 any day as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Because not every 800Mhz kit will do 1066MHz. Besides, 1066 kits are usually only a couple dollars more. I'll pay a couple extra bucks to know for sure that 1066 is guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree wile-e I was just showing how narrow his view was on 800MHz vs 1066's. Not always is it best to buy the rated stuff! 

Also the 800's are usually cheaper and top out close enough to the same as the 1066's do!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 4, 2008)

TRT, funds been sent and I'm waiting to see  those pretty babies! 

@Sneeky: What, while I was gone you went on a post, thank you quest!?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> TRT, funds been sent and I'm waiting to see  those pretty babies!
> 
> @Sneeky: What, while I was gone you went on a post, thank you quest!?



hope you enjoy them if you have one single problem send them back and I will rma them through trascend. Warning don't use more than 2.2v ever. They are the best , most stable ddr2 I have ever seen and will let you achieve a stable overclock when other ram will not, but to say they are voltage sensitive is a understatement. The great thing is they have a liftetime warranty through me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 4, 2008)

trt740 said:


> hope you enjoy them if you have one single problem send them back and I will rma them through trascend. Warning don't use more than 2.2v ever. They are the best , most stable ddr2 I have ever seen and will let you achieve a stable overclock when other ram will not, but to say they are voltage sensitive is a understatement. The great thing is they have a liftetime warranty through me.





I'm one happy puppy! :wagging third leg:... I do thank ya for the bussiness and glad I've been able to get my hands on them finally! 
I hope to have quite a bit of fun with them!


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 4, 2008)

i got 2gb of this i will sell since i cant get another 2gb. plus i might buy nfleshers crucial. 

so look at my f/s


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 21, 2008)

just ordered a 2x2gb kit of the transcend axeram pc8500. cant believe there's a whole thread about these sticks lol. I hope they clock well!

also, bump.


----------



## thirdshiftdj (Oct 22, 2008)

those aren't micron d9gmh but should do 1150mhz


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 22, 2008)

the reviews I've been reading of this ram say it clocks to 1187+ @5-5-5-15. of course those could be just good sticks...


----------

